# Rhinestones or Transfer Vinyl used on Thermal material



## Rusty44 (Apr 28, 2008)

I'm looking at some 50/50 Thermal 5.3 ounces hoodies and wondered if anyone had used rhinestones on that type of material. If not how about vinyl.

If so, could you please let me know how they turned out and what type of vinyl you used along with time and temp for heat setting. Thanks - Sandra


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

I have used a ton of the Next Level thermals which are 60/40 with rhinestones. I love them! I use the same time and temp as with regular tee shirts. I've never had a single one come back with stones falling off.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

Rhinestones will stick to MOST fabric except for nylon. If the thermal fabric is the waffle weave, the weave will most likely show through the vinyl. If that does not bother you or your customer, then do not worry about it. Each variety of vinyl has its own time/temp/pressure setting.


----------



## Rusty44 (Apr 28, 2008)

It does have a waffle pattern to the thermal and wondered if it would make enough of a difference using rhinestones to distort the lettering or design some. I've used Stahls new Premium Plus heat transfer material and it was wonderful on some stretchy material shirts, so thinking I may use it on these. I guess I just need to buy a couple and try them out.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

Not too bad. Again all in your and your customers tolerance.


----------

